# Geld machen, wodurch?



## Soramac (9. November 2007)

Schönen guten Tag,

Ich möchte mir als Schurke die Berufe: Ingenieurskunst und Bergbau anbringen, aber habe zurzeit keinen Schimmer. Womit man dann mit Level 70 am meisten Geld, als Ingeniuerskunst machen kann. Bei Alchimie weis Ich es, Urmacht, aber wo bei Ingeniuerskunst?


----------



## Toyuki (9. November 2007)

man kann erstmal die bergbau sachen so verkaufen. Aber auch die Zielfernrohre, Gewhere und andere Sachen gehen meist sehr gut weg. Man kann wenn man es richtig anstellt mit jedem Beruf geld machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caspa (9. November 2007)

jop, als ingi kannst echt viel geld machen indem die erze verkäufst und die edelsteine weil davon brauch man nicht so viele...
ansonsten ist es immer der eigenbedarf...es gibt zwar n paar sachen, die du für schmiede basteln  kannst (glaub da gabs a rezept) aber an sich nix spannendes


----------



## Avenenera (16. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kenn nicht viele (zumindest auf meinem Server) die das Teil machen können. Ist ein harter Weg bist dorthin, aber nachdem man seit 2.3 auch in Kara und co. Marken bekommt die man gegen Urnether tauscht kannst schon einige davon in ein paar Tagen machen (Urnetherpreis liegt bei uns bei 175g).


----------



## Gias (16. November 2007)

Engi kannst du nicht wirklich massiv geld machen 
darum wuerde ich einfach dailys machen oder bissel bergbau betreiben -gibt gut gold im AH


----------



## Dunham (16. November 2007)

da die wolken die man mit dem partikelextraktor aufsaugen kann, nun auch auf der minimap sind, kann man auch gut partikel farmen


----------



## Esric (27. Dezember 2007)

BIn jetzt Ingi 375 geworden und ich muss sagen: 

Ingi ist ne Geldmaschine in Kombination mit Bergbau

Ein paar Runden in Nagrad: Je nach Uhrzeit massig Erz und als extra Urluft in Mengen die man sich wohl in ein paar Stunden auf normalen Wege erfarmt hätte nur in deutlich kürzerer Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (28. Dezember 2007)

jo ingi hat sich seit einiger zeit zu einem der besten craftberufe gemacht womit man am meisten geld verdienen kann.


----------



## Esric (28. Dezember 2007)

Ja mit dem netten Nebeneffekt das man sich auch das lästige Farmen nach UrElementen fast komplett sparen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (28. Dezember 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tag,
> 
> Ich möchte mir als Schurke die Berufe: Ingenieurskunst und Bergbau anbringen, aber habe zurzeit keinen Schimmer. Womit man dann mit Level 70 am meisten Geld, als Ingeniuerskunst machen kann. Bei Alchimie weis Ich es, Urmacht, aber wo bei Ingeniuerskunst?



Eigentlich gar nicht, aber das sollte man vorher wissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du Urnether und Skill 375 hast kannst du manchmal 

Gyrobalancierter Khoriumzerstörer

das bringt ca 200g für das Urnether.

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Wolken,
Die in den ganzen Bc Gebieten rumfliegen.
Die kannst du entsaugen und bekommst 4x Partikel


----------



## Esric (31. Dezember 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Eigentlich gar nicht, aber das sollte man vorher wissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie schon mehrmals im Thread geschrieben:

1. Man baue sich eine Brille womit die Wolken auf der Minimap angezeigt werden
2. Man baue sich das Gerät um die Wolken abzusauegen
2. Man bastel sich eine Flugroute in Nagrand (Urluft) oder Schattenmondtal (Urschatten)
3. Man fliege diese nach Lust und Zeit ab 
4. Man verkaufe Erze (oder sondieren und dann Edelsteine verkaufen) und das Urzeug was in großen Mengen abfällt

Ich habe durch paar Runden täglich, mal mehr mal weniger nen Einkommen was zwischen 500-1000g vaariert nur durch Ingi und Bergbau. Nette Gildenkollegen transmuten mir dann noch Erdsturmdiamanten (Urerde farmt man passiv mit und Urwasser paar Runden in den Zangarmaschen fliegen) die ich dann auch noch roh verkaufe da diese besser gehen. 

Zusätzlich, wenn man oft Hero Inis macht, kann man noch den Bau vom Khoriumzerstörer anbieten.

Somit kann niemand mehr behaupten man macht kein Geld mit Ingi, ganz im Gegenteil man verdient sich bekloppt damit.


----------



## Dunham (1. Januar 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer Goldprobleme in TBC hat ist ein Newbie. Ich mach jeden Tag die Dailyquests und wärend dem Flug Richtung Ogrila/Netherwing pflück ich die Blümchen, naja und hab nun 17.400g. Als Ingi Gold machen ist absoluter Quatsch. Du farmst einfach Adamantite und sellst das und was du nebenbei findest.


 hä nein?!

ich hab zb kein bb und ich farm durch die wolken prima knete.
das geht sogar schneller als dayly.

ich hab jetzt in den letzten 2 wochen 3k g eingenommen, bei einem farmaufwand von weniger als 1h stunde pro tag. manchmal reicht auch nur  das farmen nebenbei in nagrand wenn ich dort arena anmelde (<= sehr aktiver arena spieler).
naja, also ablsouter quatsch sit bei mir was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (4. Januar 2008)

naja das wolken farmen bringt relativ gut Kohle, das stimtm schon^^ sollte man auch relativ aktiv betreiben da ist ruck zuck kohle drinen ca 100g die stunde oder mehr, je nach preisen auf dem server.


----------



## Chalis (19. Februar 2008)

du Kannst auch gut geld verdienen mit "Aquadynamischer Fischanlocker"


----------



## Fandor (19. Februar 2008)

Such dir ein paar Hunter denen du Adamantipatronen- und Adamanditpfeilmaschinen verkaufen kannst. Die haben (auf manchen servern zumindest) auch eine danz nette gewinnspanne. Unser gildenleader macht damit am Tag ca 400g. (bei ca. 20 Min zeitaufwand wenn er die mats kauft). 
Achtung: Nicht im AH verkaufen, such dir Stammkunden wegen der AH Gebühren.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (19. Februar 2008)

Aktuell habe ich folgende Berufe auf 375 mit meinen Chars

2 x Bergbau
1 x Kürschnern
1 x Verzaubern
1 x Ingeniuer
2 x Blumenstreicheln
1 x Leder
1 x Schneider
3 x Angeln
8 x Erste Hilfe

und noch einige andere Berufe im Bereich 300-350.

und zu diesem tollen Thema kann ich nur sagen: Man kann mit allen Berufen Geld verdienen, aber am einfachsten ist es mit Sammelberufen, denn da muss man nicht viel Nachdenken, es funktioniert einfach. Sammle deine Kräuter, Leder, Steine - geh zum AH, kuck was die so Wert sind und Verkauf sie. Rohstoffe werden immer gebraucht, und wenn du etwas den Markt beobachtest kannst du auch das Maximum rausholen. Easy Mode wäre Kräuter und Bergbau, dann vielleicht noch nen Jäger der das Macht - und du kannst nix mehr falsch machen, auch wenn PISA es wirklich schlecht mit dir gemeint hat.

bei den Crafting Berufen kann man natürlich auch Geld verdienen, aber es ist verglichen sehr viel schwerer. Denn:

1. Ihr braucht Rezepte: Inis gehen, Ruf farmen, im AH kaufen, Raiden gehen.
2. Ihr braucht die Rohstoffe: im AH kaufen, selber farmen, mit Twink farmen
3. Ihr müsst schnell sein. Es ist toll wenn man den Khoriumzerstörer bauen kann, aber auch nur, wenn man einer der erten ist die das können. Wenns jeder kann und ihr auch, wer zahlt da noch hohe Preise?
4. Im Normalfall seid ihr in einer Gilde und da bezahlt Euch eh keiner für die Dienste, nur Externe dürft ihr abzocken
5. Ihr seid extrem Abhängig vom Preisniveau auf Eurem Server. Es ist toll als Ingi die Wolken zu farmen, wenn der Durchschnittspreis für 1 Urluft allerdings 14 Gold ist, wird man da nicht mehr reich. Genauso mit anderen Items.

Über den Beruf des Händlers lass ich mich jetzt nicht aus. Das könnt ihr im offiziellen WoW Forum als Sticky lesen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (19. Februar 2008)

Fandor schrieb:


> Such dir ein paar Hunter denen du Adamantipatronen- und Adamanditpfeilmaschinen verkaufen kannst. Die haben (auf manchen servern zumindest) auch eine danz nette gewinnspanne. Unser gildenleader macht damit am Tag ca 400g. (bei ca. 20 Min zeitaufwand wenn er die mats kauft).
> Achtung: Nicht im AH verkaufen, such dir Stammkunden wegen der AH Gebühren.



Den Server würd ich gern mal besuchen. Bei uns will keiner den Crap. Jeder kauft die besseren Pfeile / Munition beim NPC.


----------



## red171 (15. März 2008)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Den Server würd ich gern mal besuchen. Bei uns will keiner den Crap. Jeder kauft die besseren Pfeile / Munition beim NPC.



bein uns aufm Realm, Ysera, Horde, gehen die Pfeile mehr als nur gut weg.

kaum einer weiß allerdings den sinn der maschinen zu schätzen -> stelle ich eine maschine für pfeile ins AH kauft sie keiner, stell ich die pfeile in den üblichen 200er stacks so rein, sind die nach aller spätestens 1h alle weg. und das für 2-3g pro stack!

die patronen, geht so.. mal so, mal so.. am weekend ja sowie immer besser.

das farmen des rezeptes für die pfeilmaschine hat bei mir damals 20min gedauert bzw war ein drop wärend(!) ich die quests dort gemacht hab.. ansonste

geld verdien ich mit den adamantitzielfernrohren, khoriumzielfernrohren und den pfeilen.. und das im regelfall 100-200g am tag und am we meist 300-400g..


----------



## Skeln (16. März 2008)

bin echt erstaunt!!!

Also auf Terrordar kaufen sich alle die kara Munnition beim NPC, der Khoriumzerstörer bringt auch nicht so viel, da das Urnether bei uns aufm Server atm 50g wer ist!

also als Ingi kann man bei uns nur durch die Masse an Kunden und die großzügigen Trinkgelder etwas verdienen.  Und eine große Masse an Kunden bekommt man auch nicht so einfach, da wir recht viele Ingis haben. Ich hab aber - würde ich mal sagen- schon n ganz guten Ruf auf terrordar als Ingi und bekomme dementsprechend auch n recht viele Leute die Khoriumzerstörer oder n Fernrohr haben wollen.


----------

